# My first DIY trickle filter



## peter hardman (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi everyone. Below is a youtube video of my DIY trickle filter. I have made it to go above my new 6ft tank because I have nowhere to put filtration other than in it or on top of it. (only place left in the house to put another tank) 
Please add any suggestions of improvement or any possible problems that could arise from this design.

Cheers.


----------



## Bushpig2 (Nov 29, 2010)

Good job man! Now post up some pics of that 6fter you got!


----------



## peter hardman (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry it's been so long getting this tank set up but here is the tank in action, my two kids have claimed this tank (for now) and done the rockwork, fake plants etc (not my choice), they have also chosen the fish :roll: .






Let me know what you think...Don't be to hard on the set up it's the kids first attempt so I let them do as they wanted. IF they loose interest then I score another tank for me :thumb:


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

I actually really like the rockwork and plants! Although I'd trade out the fake ones for something live like jungle val. What did you use to coat the 3D background?


----------



## peter hardman (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi The King Crabb :thumb: . 
Thanks for your comment.
Unfortunatly with the two green chromides any live plants I've used with them in the past get eaten within two days  .

With the background I used wall rendering cement and coated it with Pondtite, if you want you can view my youtube video of the DIY 3D backround below.






Cheers.


----------



## ivanmike (Jun 15, 2003)

Nice! I'm a big fan of above tank trickle filters - no drilling, and no risk of huge mess when the power goes out.

Did you test the ability of the filter to drain as fast/faster than the pump would output water to it? What sort of pump did you end up using with it and what are you using as a prefilter on the intake?


----------



## peter hardman (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi ivanmike.
I made the drain so that the bottom tub would always have about an inch or so of water in it, I wanted this for the K1 media to float and move about. I used an Eheim compact 3000+ with a course sponge as a prefilter. I have changed a few things from my original design but now (so far) I'm really pleased with the way it's working.

Cheers.


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I can't find any Pondtite, how well do you think this would work? http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R ... ogId=10053

Also, does the paint mixed with the Pondtite (or in my case Drylok) have to be 100% acrylic? What about those little 4 oz. bottles of non toxic artistry paint?


----------



## peter hardman (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi The King Crabb.

Mate, sorry I'm not familiar with the DRYLOK Fast Plug Hydraulic Cement but you would need to see the ingredients as to weather it would be suitable for aquarium use.

I got the Pondtite from Bunnings but Mitre 10 also keep it. I used it because it was made 100% safe for fish etc. The little artistry paints are what I used to mix colour into the Pondtite and the concrete, just make sure they are the NONE TOXIC 100% acrylic type.

Cheers.


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the help Peter Hardman! I'll be sure to post pictures once the tank is up and running, it'll be some time though I still have to build the tank (125G plywood), stand, sump (40G plywood), and canopy (with built in 40,000K 160 Watt lighting).


----------



## peter hardman (Apr 23, 2010)

I will be very interested in your builds, I have been planning making a large plywood, perspex and fiberglass tank for months now. Still keep looking at different ideas and changing my mind..

Cheers.


----------



## ivanmike (Jun 15, 2003)

One last question - I'm wondering about air supply to the filter media. I'm no trickle filter expert, but it seems that the section with the "bio-balls" might become O2 deficient. Am I crazy? Or have you drilled holes somewhere to allow air flow? (I seem to remember one design that had a hole with a grommet in it that you could attach an air line from an air pump near the top of the bio-ball area to keep pumping fresh air into it - which would force the old air up through the top of the filter.


----------



## peter hardman (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi ivanmike.
I did change the way in which the media was stacked after other peoples suggestions.
The bio balls are now in the middle tub and the K1 media is in the bottom tub so it will be moving about in 2" of water all the time.

The tank water is pumped in at the top and trickles through any media in the two top tubs so there is always air/O2 available, these two tubs never fill with water so the media is always in contact with air.
Sorry I'm not a technical guru but I hope this answers your question, maybe others can elaborate on the design of the trickle filter for you.

Cheers.


----------



## ivanmike (Jun 15, 2003)

peter hardman said:


> Hi ivanmike.
> I did change the way in which the media was stacked after other peoples suggestions.
> The bio balls are now in the middle tub and the K1 media is in the bottom tub so it will be moving about in 2" of water all the time.
> 
> ...


thanks

however, what i meant was with things like bioballs part of the "mojo" of a trickle filter is that they get exposed to fresh atmospheric air as well, drastically improving the O2 in the tank upon return.


----------

